# Impossible de lancer windows 10 après installation de bootcamp 6



## krysto (30 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant fais des recherches sur mon problème sur le fofo, je ne trouves pas de solutions à mon problème (le sujet qui pourrait traiter de mon problème date de 2008, donc...)

Voilà mon soucis :
Suite à un changement de disque dur de mon iMac 2,5 pour ces de fin 2013 (installation d'un SSD Sandisk ultra 2 de 960 Go), je n'arrive plus à lancer Windows 10 aprs installation de BOOT CAMP 6.
Lorsque j'avais l'ancient disque dur, mac osx ou windows 10 fonctionnait super bien.

J'énumère les différentes étapes que j'ai fait :

- Après restauration de mac osx avec une sauvegarde time machine,
- Création d'une clé USB, avec l'utilitaire BOOTCAMP sous OSX EL CAPITAIN à jour (dernière bêta publique), bootable avec windows 10 dessus (Iso téléchargé hier sur le site de microsoft, donc normalement la dernière version stable, voire l'avant dernière au pire),
- lors de la création de cette clé, l'utilitaire  BOOTCAMP  télécharge le BOOTCAMP windows (normal quoi),
- reboot à l'issue,
- démarrage de windows 10 et l'installation se passe sans encombre (avec clé rentrée ou non avec l'option de "je n'ai pas de clé windows vu que c'est une ré-installation. Bien sûr formatage en ntfs sur la partition dédiée)
- après l'installation, windows 10 tourne normalement, la version est bien activée.
- seul bémol, l'utilitaire bootcamp n'est pas installé et le clavier apple n'est pas reconnu (entre autres...)
- donc, je lance l'installation de l'utilitaire boot camp (celui présent sur la clé USB d'installation windows et  téléchargé automatiquement pendant la création de la clé d'installation widows 10).
- installation de bootcamp windows terminé, il m'est demandé de reboot le système pour que les changements prennent effet (comme d'hab)
- et au redémarrage, windows se lance pas. J'ai les fenêtres windows bleues avec la rosace qui tourne puis bloque.
- là, après 3 reboots windows, j'ai plusieurs options...
- Je les essaies toutes et  :
             - à l'exception du lancement en mode sans échec et le lancement d'une restauration à un       
               point de sauvegarde que j'ai crée avant l'installation de l'utilitaire boot camp windows, rien
               ne fonctionne.... Toujours le même reboot de windows à la rosace...
              - à l'exemption du clavier en usb et la magic mouse en bluetooth, rien n'est branché sur l'ordi
                pour éviter tous conflit éventuel,

Donc, si vous avez des solutions, car utiliser windows sans les drivers compatibles matériel mac (clavier) ou en mode sans échec,  je vois pas l'intérêt....

Merci par avance !!


----------



## remy13820 (18 Février 2016)

krysto a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ayant fais des recherches sur mon problème sur le fofo, je ne trouves pas de solutions à mon problème (le sujet qui pourrait traiter de mon problème date de 2008, donc...)
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même problème. À chaque réinstallation (oui, car je réinitialise à chaque fois) Windows 10, Bootcamp installe les drivers et quand il a fini, il demande de redémarrer. Et à chaque fois, quand l'IMac a redémarré sur la partition Windows, après 3 redémarrage, il y a marqué "préparation de l'outil de réparation" et là, le démarrage avancé de Windows apparaît (c'est là où l'on choisit si on veut diagnostiquer l'ordinateur, redémarrer en mode sans échec, etc...). J'ai essayé la commande "chkdsk" dans l'invité de commande mais il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de problème et quand il veut enregistrer ce qu'il vient de faire dans le journal, il y a marqué "erreur [...] état 50." Je n'ai pas chercher à quoi ça correspondait. Vu que ça ne marchait pas, j'ai fait une réinitialisation ( soit en conservant ses fichier ou pas mais vu que je venais d'installer Windows, j'ai tous formaté par sécurité) de Windows. Une fois qu'il à réinstalle tous (sans Bootcamp bien entendu), Windows démarre normalement et tous mes périphériques sont reconnu, ainsi que tous les périphériques internes. Et le tous, sans avoir installer Bootcamp a la suite de la réinitialisation.
Je ne sais pas si ça vient d'Apple ou de Windows mais ce problème est peut-être rare mais surtout casse pied et casse-tête aussi. (Je n'ai pas tous tester encore, les périphériques, mais, a priori, tous fonctionne. La souris et le clavier en Bluetooth et les haut-parleurs fonctionne déjà)
Bonne journée et Bonne chance


----------

